
The next USB plug will finally be reversible - shawndumas
http://mobile.theverge.com/2013/12/4/5173686/usb-type-c-connector-specification-announced
======
cnvogel
"no more frustrated attempts to charge your phone with an upside-down cable"
\-- Is this really an issue for _anyone_? Seriously? Please enlighten me, if
you ever became frustrated over such a thing.

~~~
Pxtl
I'll bite. Somehow it takes me 5 tries to plug in my phone on the nightstand
if I'm doing it in the dark.

~~~
cnvogel
So, in this scatterbrained state, how many attempts would it take you to plug
in a redesigned connector :-)

------
Pxtl
Any particular reason why you linked to the mobile page?

~~~
shawndumas
because I was on a mobile device when I submitted it...

